# Australia uber class action



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

I think they are seeking participants

http://www.legallawyers.com.au/uncategorized/uber-class-action-australia/


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

How do we know this isn't Uber rounding up all the truth-speakers? It's a sus looking Wordpress site and there is grammatical error in the text: "contractors rather than contractors".


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

David A Coleman owns the website. Is this a legit law firm? I hope it is, we need something like this


----------



## LevelX (Aug 7, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> David A Coleman owns the website. Is this a legit law firm? I hope it is, we need something like this


Appears so, David has been at that place since Jan 2011...

https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-coleman-478401a


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

UberX.illegal? said:


> I think they are seeking participants
> 
> http://www.legallawyers.com.au/uncategorized/uber-class-action-australia/


I get a page not found, searching for uber returns no results.... interesting


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

PS, when posting links, it would be convenient if people could provide a summary in case the page/site goes down etc.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

WollyDriver said:


> I get a page not found, searching for uber returns no results.... interesting


What does it say about this law firm's ability to launch a class-action against Uber if they can't communicate with drivers or keep a website up?


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Perhaps UberX.illegal? could provide some more information on this... ie, how did they come to hear about it/etc... Also, what did it say?
Maybe it was a work in progress, and wasn't supposed to be public yet....


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

WollyDriver said:


> Perhaps UberX.illegal? could provide some more information on this... ie, how did they come to hear about it/etc... Also, what did it say?
> Maybe it was a work in progress, and wasn't supposed to be public yet....


It was a Wordpress website. It's very easy to save as a draft but they published it. Either too early or they changed their mind/gave up


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> It was a Wordpress website. It's very easy to save as a draft but they published it. Either too early or they changed their mind/gave up


Yes, I understand well how wordpress works (well, actually not that well, I usually just try to fix problems with them when they go wrong...) but maybe it was saved without any menu link/etc so that some people could be given the link to review before it was published, and perhaps it has now been published but under a different title/tags/path (though you would hope the search would find it...) anyway, will wait and see what happens or if uberx.illegal can shed some further light on it...


----------



## UberX.illegal? (Nov 12, 2014)

WollyDriver said:


> Perhaps UberX.illegal? could provide some more information on this... ie, how did they come to hear about it/etc... Also, what did it say?
> Maybe it was a work in progress, and wasn't supposed to be public yet....


Came across the link on Facebook somewhere. The summary of the page was that, if you want to participate in a class action against uber then contact us. I do not know anything else about it.


----------



## Chirsg (Aug 17, 2017)

Can we get another one of these going?


----------

